# The "Controversial" Metal drummer thread



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 23, 2011)

Alright, There are some awesome drummers out there. Haake from Meshuggah. Peart from Rush. Alex VH from Van Halen. Lombardo, Portnoy, and even Kerch. But to me theres 2 out there that take the cake. Joey Jordison and Jimmy The Rev Sullivan. Joey's got the speed while Jimmy's got the complexity. But when it all comes down to it, Who is the best metal drummer?

Note: I didnt mention Peter Criss or Mick Fleetwood because they are considered Classic in my book. And Ginger Fish isnt really metal, more like industrial.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 23, 2011)

I've seen Slipknot a few times, always though Jordison's playing was a mess. He just can't keep up with himself. I've thought the same of Chris Adler too, actually. Both really sloppy when I've seen them all four or five times each.

Plenty of the big red Pro Tools de-shitter button on their albums, I suspect.

I should maybe note, I quite _like_ sloppiness, Mick Harris is my favourite metal drummer I think and he's always got that vibe like everything is about to fall to pieces. But in certain bands it obviously needs to be right on the button, and I don't think either of those two are.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 23, 2011)

I think Gene Hoglan is pretty under-rated.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 23, 2011)

The Rev was sick, he was only hated because they broke into mainstream.


----------



## Razzy (Aug 23, 2011)

Shannon Lucas.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 23, 2011)

Bobby Jarzombek


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 23, 2011)

Just imo, but I don't see what most people see (saw?) in Jimmy Sullivan.
Joey Jordison is pretty good, but I can't comment on his live playing.

My favourite drummers after seeing them live - (in no order) - Mike Portnoy (if you want to hear brilliant drumming, listen to Falling into Infinity), Shannon Lucas (The Black Dahlia Murder albums Nocturnal and Deflorate showcase him brilliantly) and Gene Hoglan (Dethklok and Strapping Young Lad > Fear Factory drumming)


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Aug 23, 2011)

You mention Haake and Peart but you say the best complex metal drummer is the dude from Avenged Sevenfold? And Slipcock's 18th drummer has the speed? How about George Kollias or Inferno?


----------



## aeronaut (Aug 23, 2011)

Jean-Francois (JF) Richard of Ion Dissonance and Danny Carey of Tool. I've seen both live and both are insane.


----------



## izdashit (Aug 23, 2011)

Tranquilliser said:


> (Dethklok and Strapping Young Lad > Fear Factory drumming)




His Death drumming > All


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 23, 2011)

I've always admired The Rev's drumming, even before his death. He really brought something interesting to the genre filled with rather generic drummers.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 24, 2011)

Listing Joey Jordison and the Rev as the best metal drummers makes me wonder if you've ever actually listened to metal.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 24, 2011)

Dave Lombardo and Paul Bostaph IMO. 

Also includes everyone else who's sat behind the kit for Testament. Including Louie Clement, even if he was the weakest in terms of ability, he has a great feel in his playing.


----------



## Adari (Aug 24, 2011)

This thread has a serious and dangerous lack of Martin Lopez.









My favourite drummer (except for Haake of course, who transcends all possible degrees of awesome).

I feel like the OP must be trolling; I don't understand how anyone could possible rate the Rev or Joey over Lopez, Haake, Hoglan, Kollias, Menza, Hannes Grossman (or hundreds of other great metal drummers) in terms of speed, creativity and musicality, and that's coming from a big Slipknot fan.


----------



## Lon (Aug 24, 2011)

The thing of both (Rev and Joridson) is that they HAD a quite unique sound to them, i liked jordisons earlier playing because he did not focus much on "keeping the broove" but instead used fills and ruffs creatively to emphasize different parts in the music, and rev was a pretty awesome drummer, just listening to him brought a smile to your face because he did not overplay but every here and there it just gets that notch of "awesome".

Whilst i second Haake, Kollias is for me maybe the drummer-version of Chris Broderick... pretty awesome but so painfully generic, so in terms of creativity (which is more than not the main quality of a musician, look at the jack white thread) i would definately rank The Reverend over a lot of others named, whilst i cannot say the same for Joey because he just lost its Edge on the last Records


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 24, 2011)

Morgan Rose. Something about his live playing is just.... unhuman. He's more technical (that does NOT mean fast), and he's doing just as much PERFORMING on drums as he is playing them. 
EDIT: Why the hell did I post this?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 24, 2011)

I can only say,

Joey Jordinson is too drumming as Alex Gregory/Maestro Alex Gregory/Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory is too the Sevenstring Guitar.


----------



## Nile (Aug 24, 2011)

You want to think Kollias is generic with his blast beats and extreme drumming, but you can't. I watch drum covers and watch Kollias play alot but it never seems to be the same things twice.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 24, 2011)

Adari said:


> This thread has a serious and dangerous lack of Martin Lopez.
> My favourite drummer (except for Haake of course, who transcends all possible degrees of awesome).


 Martin is an awesome drummer, he actually slipped my mind at the time i posted this.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 24, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> I can only say,
> 
> Joey Jordinson is too drumming as Alex Gregory/Maestro Alex Gregory/Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory is too the Sevenstring Guitar.


 I disagree. Joey has been complemented by several drummers for his speed. The only thing that gets me is that he only actually uses half of his kit.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 24, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Morgan Rose. Something about his live playing is just.... unhuman. He's more technical (that does NOT mean fast), and he's doing just as much PERFORMING on drums as he is playing them.
> EDIT: Why the hell did I post this?


 If i woulda thought hard i coulda said him but there are many great drummers who slip me mind.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 24, 2011)

Alot of you are reminding me of drummers that have slipped my mind.When i get the chance ill edit the original thread with a list that has all the drummers i forgot.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 24, 2011)

Quadruple posting, ftw.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 24, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> I disagree. Joey has been complemented by several drummers for his speed. The only thing that gets me is that he only actually uses half of his kit.



It's the Height and that mask that make me hate him....

And Under that mask....


----------



## fps (Aug 24, 2011)

Adari said:


> This thread has a serious and dangerous lack of Martin Lopez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with all of this, except Haake isn't my favourite drummer. Strange, in that photo Lopez looks like the girl from Let The Right One In.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 24, 2011)

The Rev? Seriously?

My favourite metal drummers are guys like Shannon Lucas, Pete Sandoval, Paul Bostaph, Paul Mazurkiewicz etc. My absolute favourite metal drummer is Brann Dailor from Mastodon, though I think the further you go back through their albums, the better his drummer gets, hitting a zenith on "Remission". Such a loose style, still holding the groove, but only just.


----------



## poisonelvis (Aug 24, 2011)

vinnie paul....and he's a cowboys fan+1


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 24, 2011)

Blows em all away.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 24, 2011)

fps said:


> I agree with all of this, except Haake isn't my favourite drummer. Strange, in that photo Lopez looks like the girl from Let The Right One In.


 You mean the chick from the Aiden video Let The Right One In?


----------



## chronocide (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought he meant the Swedish film, though I didn't see the likeness.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 24, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The Rev? Seriously?
> 
> My favourite metal drummers are guys like Shannon Lucas, Pete Sandoval, Paul Bostaph, Paul Mazurkiewicz etc. My absolute favourite metal drummer is Brann Dailor from Mastodon, though I think the further you go back through their albums, the better his drummer gets, hitting a zenith on "Remission". Such a loose style, still holding the groove, but only just.



 All of this.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 24, 2011)

No Hellhammer love?


----------



## Augury (Aug 24, 2011)

Lon said:


> Kollias is for me maybe the drummer-version of Chris Broderick Chuck Norris


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Aug 24, 2011)

Derek Roddy is a big ol' slice of inhuman technicality and still manages to retain groove.
Mario from Gojira is another drummer that has an awesome concept on groove: he doesn't feel the need to play at breakneck speeds in order to be interesting. The drumming to Vacuity - even the simplicity of the opening - showcase this in my opinion. He's not just a human version of Superior Drummer 2.0, his beats have a life of their own which can't be denied.

Edit: I also can't believe that no one from this forum has mentioned Matt Halpern yet, dude is a human groove machine.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Aug 24, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> But to me theres 2 out there that take the cake. *Joey Jordison* and *Jimmy The Rev Sullivan*.


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 24, 2011)

Lars was kinda good back in 89


----------



## muaddib09 (Aug 24, 2011)

Brann Dailor and Danny Carey. Here is something cool instead of being totally metal they use a groove oriented drummer. Billy Cobham and Tony Williams are also super sick, not really metal drummer though.


----------



## decypher (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the usual prog guys like Rick Colaluca / WatchTower and definitely Mark Zonder, his drumming on Perfect Symmetry was extremely original.



as for more straight metal drummers I really love Mikkey Dee's work on King Diamond's Abigail and Fatal Portait... I couldn't care less about Motorhead but he really is a perfect metal drummer.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 24, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> The Rev was sick, he was only hated because they broke into mainstream.



No, it is because he sucked, period.



You can tell OP is a newbie because he's asking who the best is. Once you get a little more experienced you'll realize that there is no best at anything. Just different flavors.

If we ranked creativity as one of the deciding factors I would say someone like Steve Flynn from Athiest, but he's by no means the best.

If we ranked pure technical skill I may list off someone like Longstreth or Kollias, both are pretty ridiculously good, however, again you can't say they're the best because music isn't a sport.

Also Joey Jordinson is fast? Bitch please 

This is fast.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 25, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Once you get a little more experienced you'll realize that there is no best at anything. Just different flavors.



This.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tranquilliser said:


> This.



Double this's this.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 25, 2011)

decypher said:


> as for more straight metal drummers I really love Mikkey Dee's work on King Diamond's Abigail and Fatal Portait... I couldn't care less about Motorhead but he really is a perfect metal drummer.


 I was actually gonna mention Mikkey Dee. I really love the drums on the Abigail album.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 25, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> You can tell OP is a newbie because he's asking who the best is. Once you get a little more experienced you'll realize that there is no best at anything. Just different flavors.
> Also Joey Jordinson is fast? Bitch please
> This is fast.


 Yeah i am kinda a newbie. Im not a drummer. But that band, Fucking christ dude. Hes a fucking robot!


----------



## Necris (Aug 25, 2011)

No love for Lille Gruber? For shame ss.org.


----------



## Augury (Aug 25, 2011)

Dudes, stop shitting about Joey, it's a normal drummer and it's not his fault that 4783749278374823 fanboys or -girls always say "AAA JOEY IS THE BEST AAA!!!" only cause he's a drummer of theyr favourite band and they dunno other drummers.

So since now, *Joey = normal* and stop saying "Joey is fast, Joey is megafast, Joey is the technique god" or "Joey is the worst drummer, my cat drum better than Joey" etc.


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2011)

Kai Hahto - Wintersun


Mario Duplantier - Gojira


Dirk Verbeuren - Soilwork/Aborted/Devin Townsend Project/million other projects 


Federico Paulovich - Destrage


Whilst Jordison is a good song writer, he sucks balls when playing against a click, always has done. Sullivan was a very good drummer, but the man partied HARD and ultimately paid the price for it.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 25, 2011)

Hellhammer from Mayhem

Flo Mounier from Cryptopsy (all time fav drummer)

the rest has been covered for my likes already


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 25, 2011)

Nicko McBrain and Christian Nyquist (of Lost Horizon) are two of my favorites to listen to. They both play relatively simple music but manage to make it awesome.


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 26, 2011)

FAV drummers


----------



## thrsher (Aug 26, 2011)

i not a drummer....but no love for tim yeung?


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 26, 2011)

HERB


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 26, 2011)

And Navene hasn't been mentioned, why?


----------



## Blood Ghost (Aug 27, 2011)

Not a drummer, but I do really enjoy the drumming of Morgan Agren, Dirk Verbeuren, Gene Hoglan and Tomas Haake.


----------



## Kabstract (Aug 27, 2011)

Nick Menza


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 29, 2011)

There's no real best... however, I might be biased, but Mike Heller (my teacher) is _one of_ the best and most impressive metal drummers IMO, and also very unknown.









In terms of double bass/blasting he can destroy just about anybody, however his general technical facility as well as dynamics, use/knowledge of different rudiments and overall creativity are all outstanding.

Also, he gave lessons to Longstreth at one point in time, and told me personally that John said to him "it's not fair that you can play any Origin song but I can't play any Malignancy song"


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 29, 2011)

Brann Dailor-Mastodon
Kai Hahto-Wintersun
George Kollias-Nile
John Longstreth-Origin
Mario Duplantier-Gojira
Allen Blickle-Baroness

/thread


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 29, 2011)

My vote goes to Matt Halpern, because he's the only man who can break 3 cymbals with one swing of the stick.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Sep 2, 2011)

I typed out a long ass response and somehow lost it, to lazy to type again.

Jimmy "the rev" Sullivan was amazing and you could feel the expression in his playing just from listening.

Joey Jordinson's drumming does nothing for me, whatsoever, I get it, your technical, thats cool, but there's no emotion.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 2, 2011)

I never felt any real admiration or enjoyment for The Rev's drumming, I don't dislike his drumming, I just don't find it astoudning. I do however like his singing a lot. I might have actually enjoyed a bit of A7X if he was the frontman. 

I always dig me some Gene Hoglan and Dan Foord. They do things to a kit that astound me.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Sep 2, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> No, it is because he sucked, period.
> 
> You can tell OP is a newbie because he's asking who the best is. Once you get a little more experienced you'll realize that there is no best at anything. *Just different flavors.*



A bit contradictory, don't you think? He's was far from the greatest drummer, doesn't mean he sucked, 'period'. Like you said, different flavours.

Also OP I'm not sure whether you're asking for controversial drummers or the best, if you are asking the latter then Sullivan and Jordison definitely take the biscuit. 

Personally my favourite drummers are Blake Richardson, Moe Carlson, Thomas Haake, Shannon Lucas, Matt Greiner, Matt Halpern.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 2, 2011)

My personal favourite metal drummer is definitely Shinya from Dir En Grey. He doesn't lay down them br00tal blast beats all the time, but he utilizes his entire kit in a tremendous way. Which in my opinion is much more impressive than blasting away at 5 billion bpm.
He has a great sense of rhythm too.




Not that he can't play fast, he does in a lot of songs.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 2, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> Also OP I'm not sure whether you're asking for controversial drummers or the best, if you are asking the latter then Sullivan and Jordison definitely take the biscuit.


 I was asking for the peoples favorite drummers, or the best. But apparently The Rev and Joey arent even close. Well to some people. Apparently Joeys super slow and Jimmy cant play at all (sarcasm)


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joey is sloppy live, and The Rev, well, he was really generic. Kinda like his band.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 2, 2011)

i love joey and the rev but i like other drummers
like art cruz 
and shannon lucas


----------



## gregmarx7 (Sep 3, 2011)

Travis Orbin has to be one of my favorite.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 3, 2011)

Herb from Primus, John Stanier from helmet and Morgan Agren from special defects, also Josh Freese from APC. Give me groove and feel any day over fast hands and feet. Don't know why Joey always gets mentioned, he is sloppy as all hell and has no power behind his drumming.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 3, 2011)

in-pursuit said:


> HERB



snap


----------



## fps (Sep 3, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> You mean the chick from the Aiden video Let The Right One In?



I mean the girl from the Swedish vampire movie!


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 3, 2011)

fps said:


> I mean the girl from the Swedish vampire movie!


 
Well, the song is based on the movie, as is the video.


----------



## in-pursuit (Sep 4, 2011)

sol niger 333 said:


> Morgan Agren



 this guy is amazing.


----------

